

The Horseshoe of Loyalty - How sticky is your traffic? - jobenjo
http://blog.fluther.com/the-horseshoe-of-loyalty/

======
shalmanese
How much of this shape is an artifact of how google is presenting the data?
The right most categories are chunked in ever increasing increments.

~~~
jobenjo
Yeah, I tried to address that in the end of the post. You'll notice links to
two other site's data where the chunking is present but not nearly enough to
make a horseshoe.

Without Google's chunking it would look different. but it actually makes it
easier to see what's happening. Everyone will see a 1-log like function here
(without chunking), what matters is the rate of decay, and that is well-
captured in the chunking.

